# Ahora, sí se empieza a ver falta de personal en hostelería



## ediedee (8 Jul 2022)

Igual que hace casi un año no tenía problema alguno para encontrar trabajadores (en menos de una semana llegaban a mis manos más de 200 currículum) ahora ese número ha menguado muchísimo, siguen llegandome suficientes pero se empieza a notar la mengua sobre todo en la la experiencia y cualificación de los trabajadores.

Esto le va a dar la puntilla a mucho empresario de mierda. Esperemos que entre la inflación y esto se regule el sector y empecemos a tener una hostelería al nivel de nuestra gastronomía.


----------



## moromierda (8 Jul 2022)

Se no sabi llavar bandija no é camiraro, amego.


----------



## Tawanchai (8 Jul 2022)

Las terrazas están llenas


----------



## aretai (8 Jul 2022)

Nada que el empresariado de hostelería-restauración no se haya ganado con esfuerzo, tesón y constancia. 

Hay que reconocer que el sector de la hostelería en España es una* auténtica vergüenza*


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Jul 2022)

Estoy pasando unos días en un balneario de Tarragona y casi todos los camareros son franceses, muy jóvenes, juraría que son estudiantes de hostelería en prácticas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jul 2022)

Ya está el puto palillero de ediedii rabiando.


Muerase PALILLERO


----------



## ediedee (8 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Las terrazas están llenas



Es verano es logico, pero llegará el momento que si la puja va al alza muchos que llevan años sobreviviendo a base de explotar a sus trabajadores van a caer.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Jul 2022)

*QUE SE JODAN LOS PALILLEROS DE LA HOSTELERIA HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS CABRONES DE MIERDA PERRAS SATANICAS HIJAS DE LA GRANDISISISISISIMA PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Tonimn (10 Jul 2022)

Verano es la peor época para trabajar en cocinas.En la calle a 40 grados y en la cocina a más de 60.
He conocido muchos casos de dejar el trabajo en mayo y ya encontrar otro para septiembre.
O se pagan los meses muy pero que muy bien o a depender de tercermundistas baratos.


----------



## ediedee (10 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Verano es la peor época para trabajar en cocinas.En la calle a 40 grados y en la cocina a más de 60.
> He conocido muchos casos de dejar el trabajo en mayo y ya encontrar otro para septiembre.
> O se pagan los meses muy pero que muy bien o a depender de tercermundistas baratos.



Ahora mismo en Canarias un 60-70% están teniendo problemas serios para encontrar personal incluso pagando bastante bien (en b claro), un 30-20% no les cuesta encontrar personal pero si notan la bajada y un 10% no tiene ningún problema.


----------



## lamoffj (10 Jul 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> *QUE SE JODAN LOS PALILLEROS DE LA HOSTELERIA HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA TODOS CABRONES DE MIERDA PERRAS SATANICAS HIJAS DE LA GRANDISISISISISIMA PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Te cito para que se vea más veces, que hace falta.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Jul 2022)

Paga bien, ten turnos rotativos, contrata extras para las horas fuertes y da algún sábado o domingo libre.


----------



## ediedee (10 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Paga bien, ten turnos rotativos, contrata extras para las horas fuertes y da algún sábado o domingo libre.



Ya lo hago.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Ya lo hago.



Y ni así?


----------



## Euron G. (11 Jul 2022)

¿Cuánto les pagas a tus camareros, palillero?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Jul 2022)

Tranquilos pronto meterán a unos robots simpáticos que lleven platos de la cocina a la terraza


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Jul 2022)

ENTONCES LOS BARES PACO DE MIERDA PELIGRAN???


----------



## ediedee (11 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y ni así?



Hombre yo si encuentro personal, pero si es verdad que noto la escasez, por cada 10 currículum que me llegaban antes hoy en día me llegan 3 con suerte y eso me reduce la cantidad de perfiles. 

Hace dos semanas empecé un proceso para un cocinero y un camarero apenas tengo 40 currículum para ambos y solo 12 perfiles los veo medianamente interesantes. Antes sin exagerar en una semana tenía más de 200 y perfiles mucho más formados y con más experiencia.


----------



## ediedee (11 Jul 2022)

El 80-90% de los hoteles por lo menos en Canarias son el puto sida.


----------



## ediedee (11 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Cuánto les pagas a tus camareros, palillero?



Palillero a lo mejor eres tú. Yo les pago a camareros y cocineros 18100€ al mes.


----------



## ediedee (11 Jul 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ENTONCES LOS BARES PACO DE MIERDA PELIGRAN???



Los que han montado su negocio en base a explotar a sus trabajadores, sí. Todo dependerá del personal que pierdan y cuánto les cueste recuperarlo.

Sin ir más lejos conozco el caso de un cocinero que se va del sitio donde está, que le han llegado a ofrecer hasta 1800€ netos y ha dicho que no. Bueno 1240€ y el resto en b. Claro las condiciones son lamentables 55 horas como mínimo y el solo en una cocina dandole de comer hasta a 80 personas.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (11 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Paga bien, ten turnos rotativos, contrata extras para las horas fuertes y da algún sábado o domingo libre.



¿Y tener que comprarse un Mazda 6 en vez de un Q7? Sí, hombre.


----------



## Euron G. (11 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Yo les pago a camareros y cocineros 18100€ al mes.



Hostia, entonces no digo nada  dieciocho mil bolos AL MES!


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Palillero a lo mejor eres tú. Yo les pago a camareros y cocineros 18100€ al mes.



¿Cuántas horas?
Pero ¿por qué el mismo sueldo camareros que cocineros? De toda la vida los cocineros ganaban más, encima los camareros si hay alguna buena propina se la esconden.
Hasta donde ha bajado la profesión de cocinero que hasta los transportistas ganan más...


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hombre yo si encuentro personal, pero si es verdad que noto la escasez



Para cocina trabajar en cocinas ventiladas, cerca de domicilio, días libres que no sean una semana lunes, otra martes, otra jueves, otra miércoles...


----------



## forestal92 (11 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Las terrazas están llenas



Esperando a que venga el camarero.


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jul 2022)

Y dale con el solo camareros....
¿Se puede saber por qué todos hablan de camareros? Los cocineros son robots que merecen estar siempre de pie a más de 50 grados y ganando todavía menos que los camareros...


----------



## Albertojosua (11 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Los que han montado su negocio en base a explotar a sus trabajadores, sí. Todo dependerá del personal que pierdan y cuánto les cueste recuperarlo.
> 
> Sin ir más lejos conozco el caso de un cocinero que se va del sitio donde está, que le han llegado a ofrecer hasta 1800€ netos y ha dicho que no. Bueno 1240€ y el resto en b. Claro las condiciones son lamentables 55 horas como mínimo y el solo en una cocina dandole de comer hasta a 80 personas.



Ahhhh, está muy bien 8'18 euros la hora de trabajo, además de en B una parte considerable.

Cobra la mujer de mi hermana 10;euros la hora por estar limpiando la casa a su puta bola, sin estrés, sin calor y en negro, por supuesto.
Me dan a mi 15 euros/hora por coger maletas en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt en A.

Cocinero 55 horas y estresado por 8 euros, es una cantidad deficiente


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jul 2022)

Hay un recambio generacional. 

Los jovenunos hay que reconocerles que tragan lo justo, están bastante más concienciados que los boomers, los JASP y los suputamadre (qué manía de hacer taxonomía de la chavalada).


----------



## mondeja (11 Jul 2022)

Joder qué poco, 18 kilos al mes, eso lo saco yo en una tarde y sin doblar el lomo.


----------



## SUMA (11 Jul 2022)

Los 18k serán al año 1150 al mes


----------



## Luftwuaje (11 Jul 2022)

Es verdad que los hosteleros de Madrid estáis encantados de no tener a una cerda como la Colau de alcaldesa y que os dio mucha alegría cuando ganó Ayuso y el carapolla largó a la guarra de Carmena y su séquito de mierdas progres del ayuntamiento de la capital del reino?

Os colmó de orgullo (no gay) el ver a los hosteleros de Barcelona coreando el nombre de la presidenta Ayuso?









Los hosteleros de Barcelona se manifiestan contra las medidas de la Generalitat y gritan “Ayuso ven aquí”


Denuncian la “criminalización” del sector de la restauración en Cataluña




www.larazon.es


----------



## Falcatón (11 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hostia, entonces no digo nada  dieciocho mil bolos AL MES!



Bah, propina para mí. Eso sí, me gasto una pasta en cartuchos de tinta imprimiendo los billetes que al fin y al cabo es lo que hace no sólo la desgracia que tenemos en el poder en España sino los gobiernos europeos: ¡ala a inundar de papelitos aunque cada ve valgan menos!


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (11 Jul 2022)

Palilleros, MORIROS TODOS.


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jul 2022)

Ayudante de cocina suelen ser ofertas de cocinero pero con contrato de ayudante.


----------



## Tonimn (11 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Es verdad que los hosteleros de Madrid estáis encantados de no tener a una cerda como la Colau de alcaldesa y que os dio mucha alegría cuando ganó Ayuso y el carapolla largó a la guarra de Carmena y su séquito de mierdas progres del ayuntamiento de la capital del reino?
> 
> Os colmó de orgullo (no gay) el ver a los hosteleros de Barcelona coreando el nombre de la presidenta Ayuso?
> 
> ...



Eso fue por cosas de covid. No porque sean mejores las condiciones laborales ni haya más inspecciones ni nada de eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hombre yo si encuentro personal, pero si es verdad que noto la escasez, por cada 10 currículum que me llegaban antes hoy en día me llegan 3 con suerte y eso me reduce la cantidad de perfiles.
> 
> Hace dos semanas empecé un proceso para un cocinero y un camarero apenas tengo 40 currículum para ambos y solo 12 perfiles los veo medianamente interesantes. Antes sin exagerar en una semana tenía más de 200 y perfiles mucho más formados y con más experiencia.



Ya, pero tu ten en cuenta que la gente del sector de hostelería está hiperquemada, y no se fía ni de su sombra. Tremendos profesionales con la pandemia se cambiaron de sector, y el resto mientras pueda evitarlo no va a querer volver.

Ahora tqueda o gente que necesita mucho el dinero quebvolara en cuanto encuentre algo mejor o gente sin experiencia alguna


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ayudante de cocina suelen ser ofertas de cocinero pero con contrato de ayudante.



Como dicen por ahí, que se presente el camarero o el cocinero al que ayudamos el resto


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Jul 2022)

Como los tienen aquí es digno de una denuncia a inspección de trabajo. Eso no lo aguanta ni un boina verde.

A tres euros la hora. 60 horas a la semana. 900 euros/mes. Inhumano.

Es un conocido. Me ha dicho que solo va a echar un par de meses porque necesita el dinero. Le he dicho que si quiere le doy un toquecito a que hagan una inspección. Lo tienen sin dar de alta.

Palilleros hijos de puta menos. Ya no lo hacen más. Con esa gente hay que acabar de esa manera, porque son una plaga.


----------



## Cebolleta (11 Jul 2022)

Ohhh, my good!!


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (11 Jul 2022)

Yo en cuanto pueda me salgo de la hostelería, es una mierda de sector.


----------



## lucky starr (11 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Nada que el empresariado de hostelería-restauración no se haya ganado con esfuerzo, tesón y constancia.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que el sector de la hostelería en España es una* auténtica vergüenza*



Pues yo opino que tenemos la mejor hosteleria del mundo.

Toma ya.

Y no lo digo en broma.

Buen servicio, buenos precios, horarios amplios.

Al menos comparando con UK, FRANCIA, ALEMANIA, Y EEUU que es lo que conozco.

Supongo que para trabajar en el mismo si que será una puta mierda.


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hostia, entonces no digo nada  dieciocho mil bolos AL MES!



Fallo mío al año. No soy tan generoso.


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿Cuántas horas?
> Pero ¿por qué el mismo sueldo camareros que cocineros? De toda la vida los cocineros ganaban más, encima los camareros si hay alguna buena propina se la esconden.
> Hasta donde ha bajado la profesión de cocinero que hasta los transportistas ganan más...



Los convenios en parte se han cargado eso y al ser ya profesiones igualmente formadas ya cobran lo mismo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (12 Jul 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Como los tienen aquí es digno de una denuncia a inspección de trabajo. Eso no lo aguanta ni un boina verde.
> 
> A tres euros la hora. 60 horas a la semana. 900 euros/mes. Inhumano.
> 
> ...



Donde es aquí? Ya hay que ser hijo de
la gran puta para pagar eso a la gente.


Hace ya treinta años en Asturias al llegar el verano los bares metían a un chaval que muchas veces no pasaba de 17-18 años desde finales de junio hasta primeros de septiembre a trabajar de camarero entre 12 y 15 horas al día y sin librar ni un día. Y chavalas de ayudantes de cocina casi en las mismas condiciones ( trabajaban algo menos).
Cuando había fiesta en el pueblo los camareros metían fácilmente 18 horas, y encima encantados de que no tenían que ayudar en la granja familiar en verano a cambio de nada, y encima con la pasta se podían sacar el carné de conducir, o comprar una DR Big, o un fiesta de quinta mano al terminar la temporada.
Si te digo lo que me llegaron a ofrecer a mí de chaval alucinas..


----------



## waukegan (12 Jul 2022)

La falta de personal va a ser el menor de los problemas de la hostelería, especialmente de la que depende de turistas que viajan en avión; este año los contratos de combustible que se negocian en octubre-noviembre para el año siguiente han permitido a las aerolíneas tener unos precios "razonables". Dentro de unos meses toca negociar el combustible del año que viene con los precios disparados y paridad dolar-euro. Va a ser la masacre, especialmente para sitios como Canarias y Baleares. Mientras tanto, los políticos mirando a otro lado haciendo como que no saben nada.


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jul 2022)

MUERTE A LA HOSTELERIA, BOICOT ABSOLUTO Y ETERNO, NUNCA OLVIDARE EL "PASAPORTE COVID"

MUERTE Y RUINA, MUERTE Y RUINA, MUERTE Y RUINA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> La falta de personal va a ser el menor de los problemas de la hostelería, especialmente de la que depende de turistas que viajan en avión; este año los contratos de combustible que se negocian en octubre-noviembre para el año siguiente han permitido a las aerolíneas tener unos precios "razonables". Dentro de unos meses toca negociar el combustible del año que viene con los precios disparados y paridad dolar-euro. Va a ser la masacre, especialmente para sitios como Canarias y Baleares. Mientras tanto, los políticos mirando a otro lado haciendo como que no saben nada.



Efectivamente


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Para cocina trabajar en cocinas ventiladas, cerca de domicilio, días libres que no sean una semana lunes, otra martes, otra jueves, otra miércoles...



Días libres rotando, en dos de los locales en el otro no se libra medio domingo lunes y martes. Las cocinas son nuevas y yo no tengo antros.


----------



## Tonimn (12 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Días libres rotando, en dos de los locales en el otro no se libra medio domingo lunes y martes. Las cocinas son nuevas y yo no tengo antros.



Los turnos cambiantes son una M.
Te impiden tener planes, otro empleo, formaciones...no entiendo eso de unasemana Jueves otra lunes otra martes...
Y aqui nadie habla de lo peor....los horarios.
No son 40h


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Los 18k serán al año 1150 al mes



Si al año, netos en 12 pagas se están llevando unos 1300€


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Los turnos cambiantes son una M.
> Te impiden tener planes, otro empleo, formaciones...no entiendo eso de unasemana Jueves otra lunes otra martes...
> Y aqui nadie habla de lo peor....los horarios.
> No son 40h



En mi caso si hacen cuarenta horas porque todo está mediodía para que salga así. Pero vamos que yo antes de capitán fuy marinero y sé que en la hostelería lo normal es dejarse 15-30 min diarios como poco.


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Pues yo opino que tenemos la mejor hosteleria del mundo.
> 
> Toma ya.
> 
> ...



Pues las tres cosas que has dicho es lo que más denostado tiene el sector.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (12 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Tranquilos pronto meterán a unos robots simpáticos que lleven platos de la cocina a la terraza



Se acabará la cara de molestia por hacer gasto, evitar mirar a la mesa que te llama para vaguear y meter el dedo pulgar dentro del plato de comida. Celebratum est


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Jul 2022)

Yo aun no entiendo el fenomeno de La Gran Renuncia en curros pacodemierda.

Me estáis diciendo que los camareros copan las Facultades de Neurocirujía y de Odontología y en unos añitos serán cirujanos y dentistas?

Ya hay que tener un entorno miserable para preferir una ayudota de 500eu derroida a poder tener una carrera profesional en algo.

La Jran Renuncia...y resulta que estan todos en casa malviviendo con 420eu 

A veces pienso que esto de La Gran Renuncia es todo fake, ni existe tal fenomeno.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

Estamos en pleno verano
¿No será que todo el que quería/necesitaba trabajar ya encontró trabajo y hay menos gente buscando?
Que el resto de palilleros hubiesen hecho los deberes y haber encontrado personal ANTES de la campaña de verano, no en plena vorágine


----------



## Tonimn (12 Jul 2022)

A quien tiene que desplazarse una jornada partida le supone todavía más desesperación que en otras profesiones.
El horario habitual de 10h a 16h y 20:30h a 23:30h se transforma en 9h a 17h y 19:30h a 00:30h.


----------



## Tonimn (12 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Pues yo opino que tenemos la mejor hosteleria del mundo.
> 
> Toma ya.
> 
> ...



Pues ese es el principal motivo por el que los hosteleros merecen ser despellejados vivos y dejarlos desnudos y despellejados en plaza pública para poderles escupir entre manifestaciones de endurecerles el castigo.
No solo no ofrecen ni siquiera míseras condiciones es que son directamente pozos de tortura extrema. Y encima importar tercermundismo constantemente que a los pocos meses también deja la hostelería para siempre si es que la ha aceptado alguna vez.Y culpable directo de las indeseables jornadas partidas que tantos estragos causan y siguen causando. Unido a ruido, suciedad, y un largo etc.... 
Por cada hostelero contento hay miles de españoles fastidiados.


----------



## mol (12 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Yo aun no entiendo el fenomeno de La Gran Renuncia en curros pacodemierda.
> 
> Me estáis diciendo que los camareros copan las Facultades de Neurocirujía y de Odontología y en unos añitos serán cirujanos y dentistas?
> 
> ...



Me hago la misma pregunta, no se donde ostias estan.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Yo aun no entiendo el fenomeno de La Gran Renuncia en curros pacodemierda.
> 
> Me estáis diciendo que los camareros copan las Facultades de Neurocirujía y de Odontología y en unos añitos serán cirujanos y dentistas?
> 
> ...



son trabajos en los que hay muy alta rotación, se acabarón los tiempos en los que un camarero hacía gran parte de su vida trabajando en un local. A día de hoy lo normal es que en una temporada haya profesionales que trabajen en 2 o 3 locales diferentes. 

Yo tengo colegas en cocina que en 20 años de experiencia profesional han trabajado en 30 establecimientos.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> son trabajos en los que hay muy alta rotación, se acabarón los tiempos en los que un camarero hacía gran parte de su vida trabajando en un local. A día de hoy lo normal es que en una temporada haya profesionales que trabajen en 2 o 3 locales diferentes.
> 
> Yo tengo colegas en cocina que en 20 años de experiencia profesional han trabajado en 30 establecimientos.



pero.es La Gran Renuncia...no La Gran Rotación 

La Gran Renuncia se dá en aquellos que tienen Fuck You Money (un buen taco en el banco o invertido) y se pueden permitir 1-2-3 años de reciclarse o cambiarse de curro..

La Vane ex-peluquera de Marco Aldany que salía con el Jonathan y se iban a crompar un piso porque el Jonan era 'fijo de hempresa'....esa.misma tiene 0% poder de negociación ante un empleador.

Que me digas un tio con 20 años de experiencia en IT full-stack la hostia..que le tiran 8,000eu/mes en el.pecho y le parecen poco porque basicamente GESTIONA EL toda la puta empresa a nivel de IT...ese si puede hacer LA GRAN RENUNCIA.

Pero nos lo estan vendiendo como.que el.Moha, la Vane y el Jonathan tienen al empresario cogido por los huevos...y no es así.

Yo creo que es simplemente una narrativa para justificar la inflación de salarios inducida por las decisiones de la puta alianza generadora de guerras.

IMHO claro..


----------



## cortoplacista (12 Jul 2022)

¿Qué opinas de cronometrar las consumiciones?


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pero.es La Gran Renuncia...no La Gran Rotación
> 
> La Gran Renuncia se dá en aquellos que tienen Fuck You Money (un buen taco en el banco o invertido) y se pueden permitir 1-2-3 años de reciclarse o cambiarse de curro..
> 
> ...



la Vane llevará en la misma pelu desde que salió de la escuela con 19 años, con solo líarla en el curro y se pira con un despido, con 2 años de paro asegurados. Como será una manirota con 0 ahorros y el piso estará cipotecado, derecho a subsidio de desempleo otros 18 meses.

en Hezpaña La Gran Renuncia solo se la pueden permitir grandes herederos o gente que vive de trapicheos y menudeo de drogas y puede permitirse ingresos suficientes para vivir sin hincar el lomo.

Hasta para salirte del mercado laboral ordinario y trabajar en negro al margen del sistema tienes que hacer tus jornadas de 8/10h. Aplicable al caso de la Vane, siempre le queda hacer mechas y lavar cabezas a viejas del barrio y amigas de su madre, y se sacara un SMI por currar 15 días al mes.


todo lo demás, pajas mentales de la prensa moderna


----------



## OYeah (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> en Hezpaña La Gran Renuncia solo se la pueden permitir grandes herederos o gente que vive de trapicheos y menudeo de drogas. Hasta para salirte del mercado laboral ordinario y trabajar en negro al margen del sistema tienes que hacer tus jornadas de 8/10h
> 
> pajas mentales de la prensa moderna




Okupa y paguita. 

O nini y paguita.

O casapapi oposita.

Cualquiera de estas combinaciones es mejor en cuanto a coste/oportunidad y calidad de vida.


----------



## SUMA (12 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Si al año, netos en 12 pagas se están llevando unos 1300€



Con IRPF del 2% sale eso ya que es trabajo de temporada si fuera todo el año y el IRPF al 12% otro queda unos 1150/1180 sueldo de mierda


----------



## bloody_sunday (12 Jul 2022)

La culpa es de Putin.


----------



## XRL (12 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Yo aun no entiendo el fenomeno de La Gran Renuncia en curros pacodemierda.
> 
> Me estáis diciendo que los camareros copan las Facultades de Neurocirujía y de Odontología y en unos añitos serán cirujanos y dentistas?
> 
> ...



para esos trabajos hay que estudiar muchísimo y la cabeza no da mas de si

para los trabajos de mierda explotado y esclavizado me quedo en mi casa mal viviendo con lo mínimo

hace 30 años todavía tenias curros sin cualificación que no te matabas junto a pacos y charos,ahora solo ofrecen carga descarga rodeado de moronegrada delincuente a no ser que tengas enchufe de algo

hay una gran diferencia


----------



## XRL (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> la Vane llevará en la misma pelu desde que salió de la escuela con 19 años, con solo líarla en el curro y se pira con un despido, con 2 años de paro asegurados. Como será una manirota con 0 ahorros y el piso estará cipotecado, derecho a subsidio de desempleo otros 18 meses.
> 
> en Hezpaña La Gran Renuncia solo se la pueden permitir grandes herederos o gente que vive de trapicheos y menudeo de drogas y puede permitirse ingresos suficientes para vivir sin hincar el lomo.
> 
> ...



justo conozco una vane del barrio que tiene una peluquería xD


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Con IRPF del 2% sale eso ya que es trabajo de temporada si fuera todo el año y el IRPF al 12% otro queda unos 1150/1180 sueldo de mierda



No, con IRPF al 2% sale a 1380€, el contrato es fijo indefinido. En este caso se les está aplicando un 7,5 de IRPF aproximadamente.


----------



## Tonimn (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> Yo tengo colegas en cocina que en 20 años de experiencia profesional han trabajado en 30 establecimientos.



Yo he superado los 40 sitios, y las 100 entrevistas.
Y varios sitios ni los cuento en los que ni llegué a los dos minutos sin irme.
Entrevistas en las que me he puesto a entrevistar yo un montón.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> para esos trabajos hay que estudiar muchísimo y la cabeza no da mas de si
> 
> para los trabajos de mierda explotado y esclavizado me quedo en mi casa mal viviendo con lo mínimo
> 
> ...



ni que lo digas, hace 3 semanas estuve currando en una empresa de andamiajes montando un escenario para un festival y vaya percalisimo de personal allí se presento a pesar de que estaba bien pagado... desde politoxicomanos hasta jetanos de flamenco y zapateo (me imagino que obligados por el ayto. al percibir subsidio) pasando por moros, fumetas, farloperos pasados de vueltas que consumían en plena tarea, incels con la mirada perdida, millennials hasta las cejas de benzos... por suerte tope con 2 opositores y un PACO de 63 años e hicimos piña para evadirnos del percal.

el panorama daba vergoña ajena, derroyente para alguien normal que solo busca sacar 4 duros


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Okupa y paguita.
> 
> O nini y paguita.
> 
> ...



si eres nini olvidate de paguita, al igual que casapapis. O te lo montas muy muy bien y haces mil y un trampas, o estas jodido, hay mucho mito con las paguitas de los cojones.

los okupas son protoindigentes en diferido


----------



## OYeah (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> si eres nini olvidate de paguita, al igual que casapapis. O te lo montas muy muy bien y haces mil y un trampas, o estas jodido, hay mucho mito con las paguitas de los cojones.
> 
> los okupas son protoindigentes en diferido




Bendita ignorancia....



He puesto la opción de casapapi oposita, no paguitero, pero que estudia para ser barrendero. Mucho mucho mejor que en la privada en hosteleria.


Y los Okupas son los Reyes ahora mismo, los absolutos reyes del cotarro. OKUPAR MANDA.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Bendita ignorancia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sinceramente jamas he conocido a alguien que haya estudiado para opositar como tal a barrendero. Si a unos cuantos que se han presentado a las bolsas de empleo y planes de empleo publico.

pero opositores en el mas sentido estricto de la palabra al puesto de barrendero...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Entrevistas en las que me he puesto a entrevistar yo un montón.



Supongo que le harías preguntas tales como:
—Si usted me contrata, imagino que luego no me hará hacer siquiera 1 minuto extra sin pagar, ¿verdad?


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ni que lo digas, hace 3 semanas estuve currando en una empresa de andamiajes montando un escenario para un festival y vaya percalisimo de personal allí se presento a pesar de que estaba bien pagado... desde politoxicomanos hasta jetanos de flamenco y zapateo (me imagino que obligados por el ayto. al percibir subsidio) pasando por moros, fumetas, farloperos pasados de vueltas que consumían en plena tarea, incels con la mirada perdida, millennials hasta las cejas de benzos... por suerte tope con 2 opositores y un PACO de 63 años e hicimos piña para evadirnos del percal.
> 
> el panorama daba vergoña ajena, derroyente para alguien normal que solo busca sacar 4 duros



Los trabajos puntuales de ese percal están llenos de perfiles complicados, por decirlo de alguna manera. Piensa que lo habitual lo que buscan las personas es algo de estabilidad y ahí no se la dan.


----------



## OYeah (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> sinceramente jamas he conocido a alguien que haya estudiado para opositar como tal a barrendero. Si a unos cuantos que se han presentado a las bolsas de empleo y planes de empleo publico.
> 
> pero opositores en el mas sentido estricto de la palabra al puesto de barrendero...



Era una exageración, una hipérbole....


Dios....




noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Supongo que le harías preguntas tales como:
> —Si usted me contrata, imagino que luego no me hará hacer siquiera 1 minuto extra sin pagar, ¿verdad?




No os riais de Tonimm, está muy quemado, se llevará su etapa de cocinero (cuatro años, cinco?) a la tumba.


----------



## birdland (12 Jul 2022)

No voy a poner datos , pero el coste de cualquiera de mis trabajadores es el doble de lo que se llevan líquido para casa … también es cierto que depende del convenio e incluso de la provincia …. Y esto es absolutamente real 

Pero bueno , es lo que queríamos , verdad ?


----------



## SUMA (12 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> No, con IRPF al 2% sale a 1380€, el contrato es fijo indefinido. En este caso se les está aplicando un 7,5 de IRPF aproximadamente.





Vuelvo y lo repito sueldo de mierda y en tu cabeza es un gran sueldo. P A L I L L E R O


----------



## abe heinsenberg (12 Jul 2022)

El turismo masivo lo van a matar y gran número de hoteles y restaurantes sobrais.aparte los españoles empobrecidos y sin coche no van a poder compensar .sigue votando


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (12 Jul 2022)

no se como la gente no se va a Madrid de camarero. Sueldo de 1400€ y alquiler de 800€


----------



## Tonimn (12 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Supongo que le harías preguntas tales como:
> —Si usted me contrata, imagino que luego no me hará hacer siquiera 1 minuto extra sin pagar, ¿verdad?



Lo primero ver la cocina que sería mi lugar de trabajo. Solo con eso ya tengo muchísima información.
Si el contratador es profesional enseñará la nevera, congelador, se hablará de los platos, de lo que busca... Cosas profesionales. Si dice día de prueba y te niegas puedes quedar en algo como que le peles y piques una cebolla o que con unos ingredientes le hagas un plato...

Si dice que en la cocina hace mucho calor y que mejor nos quedemos en sala que se está más fresquito o no puedes ver la cocina pues me largo.

Y si la entrevista es en oficina o algo así lo mismo. No se puede hablar sin saber dónde se va a trabajar. Hay cocinas que con cubículos diminutos, sucios y cerrados, que se te quedan los pies pegados en el suelo, con comida podrida, pescado pegado a carnes y mezcla de cocinada y cruda sin envolver en el congelador, gusanos en los cajones...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (12 Jul 2022)

Falta personal...

Que la tire Gasol


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120976
> 
> Vuelvo y lo repito sueldo de mierda y en tu cabeza es un gran sueldo. P A L I L L E R O



Pero a ver me subnormal, tengo yo las nóminas en mano y me dice lo que pago y lo que no. Te lo repito, 18100€ brutos al año 1300 al mes en 12 pagas 7,5% irpf. Que ya hay que ser pedante para venir a corregir alguien sin tener ni puta idea, que las calculadoras te hacen una estimación general, por ejemplo en Canarias se paga menos irpf, puto imbecil.


----------



## SUMA (12 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero a ver me subnormal, tengo yo las nóminas en mano y me dice lo que pago y lo que no. Te lo repito, 18100€ brutos al año 1300 al mes en 12 pagas 7,5% irpf. Que ya hay que ser pedante para venir a corregir alguien sin tener ni puta idea, que las calculadoras te hacen una estimación general, por ejemplo en Canarias se paga menos irpf, puto imbecil.





P 
A
L
I
L
L
E
R
O


----------



## XRL (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> ni que lo digas, hace 3 semanas estuve currando en una empresa de andamiajes montando un escenario para un festival y vaya percalisimo de personal allí se presento a pesar de que estaba bien pagado... desde politoxicomanos hasta jetanos de flamenco y zapateo (me imagino que obligados por el ayto. al percibir subsidio) pasando por moros, fumetas, farloperos pasados de vueltas que consumían en plena tarea, incels con la mirada perdida, millennials hasta las cejas de benzos... por suerte tope con 2 opositores y un PACO de 63 años e hicimos piña para evadirnos del percal.
> 
> el panorama daba vergoña ajena, derroyente para alguien normal que solo busca sacar 4 duros



si,por eso me metí al ejército para no tener que tratar con escoria yonquie barriobajera

pero cual fue mi sorpresa,que ahí también esta lleno de mierda barriobajera y malotes borrachos-cocainómanos aparte que los sargentos te tratan como si fueras un perro

así que me lo dejé y cobré paro,a los años me puse a trabajar en una empresa de carga-descarga y servicios y madremia el percal que te encuentras ahí,barriobajeros yonquies borrachos viejos bebiendo en el trabajo aparte de la moronegrada delincuente

aguanté unos meses y a tomar por culo

como no tengas muchos estudios vas a tener que tratar con toda la escoria social por unos €€€

el tema que si tienes estudios también tendrás trato con trepas e hijos de puta,charos,zorras tipo rrhh

o ves los policias como se comportan todo chulos y ves el ambiente de mierda que tiene ese sector,te amargas si o si

los hospitales tener que aguantar a charos y viejos medio muertos todo el dia 

gente con herencias de mas de 10 pisos que no les hace falta de nada y a ti te piden que estés comiendo mierda durante 30 años para un piso de mierda

luego que si no queremos trabajar los muy hijos de puta

yo porque soy casapapis,si no tuviera familia vendía el piso y me iba corriendo a alemania-suiza a trabajar de cualquier cosa

total si no vas a tener trabajo y menos chortinas por lo menos vas fuera ganas dinero y ya te lo iras gastando en thailandia-colombia y cosas así de turismo sexual

por no hablar del clima de mierda que te mueves un poco y ya estas sudando como un cerdo


----------



## ediedee (12 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121123
> 
> P
> A
> ...



Anda a comer rabo puto payaso.


----------



## OYeah (12 Jul 2022)

SUMA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120976
> 
> Vuelvo y lo repito sueldo de mierda y en tu cabeza es un gran sueldo. P A L I L L E R O




Veo que en neto anual se resta lo mismo del bruto en Reino Unido que en España. En Reino Unido no existen las pagas extras, al final de bruto a neto es clavado, lo único que cambia es la libra respecto al euro, que tampoco es tanto.


Con otra diferencia mucho más importante: en el Reino Unido no existe la prestación por desempleo.


----------



## fenderman (12 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Tranquilos pronto meterán a unos robots simpáticos que lleven platos de la cocina a la terraza



Ya han salido en el programa de la grisso, diciendo que pueden echar 12 horas sin problemas, pero claro, lo que hace el robot es llegar a la mesa y decir, "aqui tiene.su.pedido", y el pedido se queda ahi en la bandeja del robot hasta que tu te levantas a coger tus cosas de la bandeja.


Para eso, mejor te vas a un chino de esos que tenian unas cintas transportadoras y ya cojes tu lo que de venga bien,


O no os acordais de la moda esa de tener un tiracañas en cada mesa y te servias directamente? Luego pagabas por los cl .que te habias hincao.


----------



## Galvani (13 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero a ver me subnormal, tengo yo las nóminas en mano y me dice lo que pago y lo que no. Te lo repito, 18100€ brutos al año 1300 al mes en 12 pagas 7,5% irpf. Que ya hay que ser pedante para venir a corregir alguien sin tener ni puta idea, que las calculadoras te hacen una estimación general, por ejemplo en Canarias se paga menos irpf, puto imbecil.



18100 euros para un trabajo tan cabron y pidiendo experiencia... Era una mierda de sueldo en el 2008 ya. Y antes también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si,por eso me metí al ejército para no tener que tratar con escoria yonquie barriobajera
> 
> pero cual fue mi sorpresa,que ahí también esta lleno de mierda barriobajera y malotes borrachos-cocainómanos aparte que los sargentos te tratan como si fueras un perro
> 
> ...



Así es. El problema del trabajo no cualificado no es el trabajo en sí sino que va a parar todo lo peor de la suciedad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> la Vane llevará en la misma pelu desde que salió de la escuela con 19 años, con solo líarla en el curro y se pira con un despido, con 2 años de paro asegurados. Como será una manirota con 0 ahorros y el piso estará cipotecado, derecho a subsidio de desempleo otros 18 meses.
> 
> en Hezpaña La Gran Renuncia solo se la pueden permitir grandes herederos o gente que vive de trapicheos y menudeo de drogas y puede permitirse ingresos suficientes para vivir sin hincar el lomo.
> 
> ...



Spielberg acaba de pedir precio para comprar el guión.

Me recuerda al Livin on a prayer de Bon jovi:

Tommy used to work on the docks
Union's been on strike, he's down on his luck
It's tough, so tough
Gina works the diner all day
Working for her man, she brings home her pay
For love, for love


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Lo primero ver la cocina que sería mi lugar de trabajo. Solo con eso ya tengo muchísima información.
> Si el contratador es profesional enseñará la nevera, congelador, se hablará de los platos, de lo que busca... Cosas profesionales. Si dice día de prueba y te niegas puedes quedar en algo como que le peles y piques una cebolla o que con unos ingredientes le hagas un plato...
> 
> Si dice que en la cocina hace mucho calor y que mejor nos quedemos en sala que se está más fresquito o no puedes ver la cocina pues me largo.
> ...



Tendrías que hacerle la competencia a Chicote.


----------



## Tonimn (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tendrías que hacerle la competencia a Chicote.



Chicote está con los empresarios


----------



## Tonimn (14 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Así es. El problema del trabajo no cualificado no es el trabajo en sí sino que va a parar todo lo peor de la suciedad.



En trabajos de oficina están las terroríficas del cafecito, ay Cari, mis hijos bla bla, la famosa del dia bla bla...


----------



## Disminuido (14 Jul 2022)

Servir a gentuza embozalado ? 1300 € al dia y las 8 horas ni una mas ni una menos 1600 € dia si es Sabado Domingo o festivo y en efectivo y antes de empezar la jornada para tener un motivo para servir a gentuza embozalado , ahi tienes mi oferta


----------



## JyQ (14 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Buen servicio,* buenos precios, horarios amplios.*



Y por eso mismo es un sector en el que nadie quiere trabajar.
Curiosamente aún hay mucha gente a la que no se le quitan las ganas de poner un bar, el negocio más ruinoso hoy día.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Jul 2022)

El 90% de la hostelería que me encuentro ahora mismo son panchitos, de que viven los españoles actualmente es un misterio.


----------



## Tonimn (15 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> buenos precios, horarios amplios.



Eso debería ser ideal y modelo de creación de puestos de trabajo. Pero no. 
Si abren 80 horas semanales tienen a los mismos trabajando 80h antes que poner al doble trabajando 40h


----------



## Tonimn (15 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El 90% de la hostelería que me encuentro ahora mismo son panchitos, de que viven los españoles actualmente es un misterio.



Hablando sobre este tema con hosteleros hace no tantos años lo típico era:

"Buf, de los sudamericanos estoy harto, son unos vagos. Lo mismo están en medio del momento más fuerte del servicio y se te sientan diciendo que no les estreses que están descansando. ¿No tienes colegas españoles para recomendar que se vengan aquí a trabajar? Lo ideal son los filipinos, esos curran como nadie, pero a la que encuentran un sitio donde les paguen más se te van sin avisar ni nada"

Yo he coincidido con bastantes filipinos y flipaba, si te veían unos segundos sin trabajar te regañaban "trabaja, trabaja, más trabajo más dinero, no parar" Y eran todos así. Uno me contó que tenían contacto entre ellos y se iban avisando si pagaban más en otro sitio. Y tenían planes de irse a su país a poner algún negocio donde podían mantener a la familia entera. Me dijeron que se iban a ir a trabajar a Alemania y seguro les fue bien. Ese tipo de inmigrantes no dura nada en España. Pero tampoco es que sean tan positivos porque no gastan aquí nada y el dinero que ganan se lo llevan.


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Lo primero ver la cocina que sería mi lugar de trabajo. Solo con eso ya tengo muchísima información.
> Si el contratador es profesional enseñará la nevera, congelador, se hablará de los platos, de lo que busca... Cosas profesionales. Si dice día de prueba y te niegas puedes quedar en algo como que le peles y piques una cebolla o que con unos ingredientes le hagas un plato...
> 
> Si dice que en la cocina hace mucho calor y que mejor nos quedemos en sala que se está más fresquito o no puedes ver la cocina pues me largo.
> ...



Dirías que "pesadilla en la cocina" es lo habitual en la hostelería?


----------



## Tonimn (15 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dirías que "pesadilla en la cocina" es lo habitual en la hostelería?



Ahí se cuidan porque van a llegar de la tele. En la realidad se ven muchas cosas peores.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (15 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ahí se cuidan porque van a llegar de la tele. En la realidad se ven muchas cosas peores.



De mi madre, aprendí, siempre mejor, comer en casa o de casa.

Si la gente supiera no que productos se sirven, si no la higiene del personal y la cocina.


----------



## Tonimn (16 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> De mi madre, aprendí, siempre mejor, comer en casa o de casa.
> 
> Si la gente supiera no que productos se sirven, si no la higiene del personal y la cocina.



En cocina de hospital privado es donde he visto la mayor higiene.


----------



## SUMA (16 Jul 2022)

El op me bloqueó por decirle las verdades.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hazmerreír (16 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Las terrazas están llenas



de gente esperando ser atendida


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> en menos de una semana llegaban a mis manos más de 200 currículum



Jajajaja sí. 200.000 te llegaban.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jul 2022)

aretai dijo:


> Nada que el empresariado de hostelería-restauración no se haya ganado con esfuerzo, tesón y constancia.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que el sector de la hostelería en España es una* auténtica vergüenza*




Dime un sector que no de auténtica verguenza en este pais.

Saludos.


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Verano es la peor época para trabajar en cocinas.En la calle a 40 grados y en la cocina a más de 60.
> He conocido muchos casos de dejar el trabajo en mayo y ya encontrar otro para septiembre.
> O se pagan los meses muy pero que muy bien o a depender de tercermundistas baratos.



A ti te va siempre mal trabajar hijo de puta.


----------



## zapatitos (16 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Palillero a lo mejor eres tú. Yo les pago a camareros y cocineros 18100€ al mes.




Mira que he visto fantasmones en este foro pero lo tuyo ya es de otra liga.

Saludos.


----------



## Tonimn (16 Jul 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> A ti te va siempre mal trabajar hijo de puta.



Venga, vete a trabajar ahora mismo a más de 50 grados siempre de pie más de 60h semanales y sin pedir gran sueldo.
Y luego cuentas. 
El 100% de fantasmones que bla bla bla no duran ni un día y son los primeros en demandar esquirolismo inmigrante.


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Venga, vete a trabajar ahora mismo a más de 50 grados siempre de pie más de 60h semanales y sin pedir gran sueldo.
> Y luego cuentas.
> El 100% de fantasmones que bla bla bla no duran ni un día y son los primeros en demandar esquirolismo inmigrante.



Pide unas ayudicas gñeeeeeee


----------



## XRL (16 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> En trabajos de oficina están las terroríficas del cafecito, ay Cari, mis hijos bla bla, la famosa del dia bla bla...



yo eso no lo he vivido ya que solo tengo la egb pero con pasar cerca de una cafetería y verte a las charos o ir al médico y ver el percal ya te haces una idea 

rodearte de charos o de barriobajeros yonquies,no se que es peor xd


----------



## XRL (16 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El 90% de la hostelería que me encuentro ahora mismo son panchitos, de que viven los españoles actualmente es un misterio.



pensiones y paguitas


----------



## patroclus (16 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero a ver me subnormal, tengo yo las nóminas en mano y me dice lo que pago y lo que no. Te lo repito, 18100€ brutos al año 1300 al mes en 12 pagas 7,5% irpf. Que ya hay que ser pedante para venir a corregir alguien sin tener ni puta idea, que las calculadoras te hacen una estimación general, por ejemplo en Canarias se paga menos irpf, puto imbecil.



Eso son 1100 en 14 pagas. Lo veo muy poco. Es cierto que no hay que estudiar ingenieria para servir mesas, pero es un trabajo muy duro.

La gente se esta largando de la hostelería, por algo será. 

Luego esta que en hosteleria no se pagan festivos, nocturnidad y muchas horas extras.


----------



## chortinator (16 Jul 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Se no sabi llavar bandija no é camiraro, amego.



Los remeros deberina de aprender de ti amego, y vivir de la paguita


----------



## Anonimo23 (16 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El 90% de la hostelería que me encuentro ahora mismo son panchitos, de que viven los españoles actualmente es un misterio.



yo por ejemplo estoy en paro y buscando trabajo de lo mio que es muy extenso, paso de trabajar como camarero

saludos


----------



## moromierda (16 Jul 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Los remeros deberina de aprender de ti amego, y vivir de la paguita



Yo no gosta paguita, amego. Yo tene trubejo a hustelaréa.


----------



## ediedee (17 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Eso son 1100 en 14 pagas. Lo veo muy poco. Es cierto que no hay que estudiar ingenieria para servir mesas, pero es un trabajo muy duro.
> 
> La gente se esta largando de la hostelería, por algo será.
> 
> Luego esta que en hosteleria no se pagan festivos, nocturnidad y muchas horas extras.



Hombre puestos a pedir claro que es poco, ahora mismo se está renegociando el convenio los sueldos subirán.

La oferta es la que es y yo personalmente no me puedo salir de ella, ya juego con la desventaja de señirme a lo estrictamente legal. 

La hostelería solo tiene un camino para dignificarse y empieza en los consumidores.


----------



## patroclus (17 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hombre puestos a pedir claro que es poco, ahora mismo se está renegociando el convenio los sueldos subirán.
> 
> La oferta es la que es y yo personalmente no me puedo salir de ella, ya juego con la desventaja de señirme a lo estrictamente legal.
> 
> La hostelería solo tiene un camino para dignificarse y empieza en los consumidores.



¿Como que no puede salir de esa oferta de retribución?. Vd puede pagar lo que le de la gana y cobrar las copas y los platos como le de le gana.

El convenio es un mínimo del que no se puede bajar el salario, pero no hay tope para subirlo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> En trabajos de oficina están las terroríficas del cafecito, ay Cari, mis hijos bla bla, la famosa del dia bla bla...



Es decir, que en ningún trabajo te libras de la basura.


----------



## Tonimn (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es decir, que en ningún trabajo te libras de la basura.



Siempre puedes ser autónomo, trabajar para tí mismo, encontrar algún empleo en el que te sientas feliz...
Lo malo es conseguir un sueldo decente con eso. Pero compensa que es como si siempre estuvieras de vacaciones porque son cosas que igual harías gratis en tus días libres. Y vamos, muchísimo mejor que ganar lo mismo en sitios donde solo piensas en modos de matar al hostelero o Residuos Humanos o esquiroles de turno.


----------



## ediedee (17 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> ¿Como que no puede salir de esa oferta de retribución?. Vd puede pagar lo que le de la gana y cobrar las copas y los platos como le de le gana.
> 
> El convenio es un mínimo del que no se puede bajar el salario, pero no hay tope para subirlo.



Sabes cómo funciona lo de la oferta y la demanda? La hostelería está infrapagada porque los precios van por debajo de la rentabilidad al igual que los márgenes horarios.

Te lo repito, todo empieza en el consumidor.


----------



## ediedee (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es decir, que en ningún trabajo te libras de la basura.



Hay excepciones pero vamos 1 de cada 10. Pero esto pasa con los trabajos para los que no suelen exigir mucha cualificación.


----------



## Marvelita (17 Jul 2022)

Ayer, un puto sabado fui a un centro comercial y vi lo siguiente

- lleno absoluto y un calor horrible.
- En el bauhauss habia poco personal, claramente insuficiente para toda la gente que habia y la gran mayoria con acento (no se si me explico).
- Colas interminables en TODOS los locales de comida rapida con especial mencion del 100 montaditos que tenia 2 personas haciendo montaditos y con cara de estar claramente exhaustas.
- colas en las tiendas de ropa tipo primark... 2 chicas cobrando en primark

Algo me dice que la contratacion ha bajado, pero como los contratos que se hacen o son fijos dicontinudos o indefindios "te echo cuando no me sirvas" hace que las cifras de empleo se mantengan.

Respecto a la hosteleria, pues mirad... ellos solos se lo han buscado.


----------



## Domm (17 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> se empieza a notar la mengua sobre todo en la la experiencia y cualificación de los trabajadores.



Perdona si mi comentario suena ligeramente clasista, pero ¿qué experiencia y/o cualificación puede requerir un bruto/a sin estudios que lo único que hace es cargar platos? Si ni siquiera hablan nuestro idioma e igual pueden con tan simple oficio.

Ahora bien, en hoteles de lujo y restaurantes de 3 tenedores y estrellas Michelin estoy de acuerdo con que al menos dominen un par de idiomas además del local, pero de ahí a "cualificación" hay varios miles de años luz.


----------



## Marvelita (17 Jul 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Perdona si mi comentario suena ligeramente clasista, pero ¿qué experiencia y/o cualificación puede requerir un bruto/a sin estudios que lo único que hace es cargar platos? Si ni siquiera hablan nuestro idioma e igual pueden con tan simple oficio.
> 
> Ahora bien, en hoteles de lujo y restaurantes de 3 tenedores y estrellas Michelin estoy de acuerdo con que al menos dominen un par de idiomas además del local, pero de ahí a "cualificación" hay varios miles de años luz.



Dominar un par de idiomas dice...

A ver que para ser camarero no hace falta cualificacion, hace falta que te den la oportunidad y que pilles practica rapido, nada mas y nada menos.

Para los de lujo, pues mirad... en los mas caros que he podido estar el perfil es el mismo, gente joven, engominada y no pocos latinos.... no veo ningun camarero de 55 años español ni de jefe de sala.


----------



## ediedee (17 Jul 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Perdona si mi comentario suena ligeramente clasista, pero ¿qué experiencia y/o cualificación puede requerir un bruto/a sin estudios que lo único que hace es cargar platos? Si ni siquiera hablan nuestro idioma e igual pueden con tan simple oficio.
> 
> Ahora bien, en hoteles de lujo y restaurantes de 3 tenedores y estrellas Michelin estoy de acuerdo con que al menos dominen un par de idiomas además del local, pero de ahí a "cualificación" hay varios miles de años luz.



Bueno claramente se denota de tu comentario que no tienes ni puta idea.

Claramente eres un asiduo del denominado en burbuja, bar Paco y con suerte alguna franquicia.

Primero estudios hoy en día tienen todos, otra cosa es que no sean específicos de la hostelería, segundo el trabajo de un camarero es mucho más que cargar platos, aunque si el cliente es un cerdo basta con que le tiren basura en la pileta. La simpleza del oficio va estrechamente ligada a la simpleza del cliente, junto con el saber estar, la hostelería se adapta perfectamente a lo que demanden de ella.

Y lo de los tenedores a parte de ser algo obsoleto, 3 no significa lujo para nada serían 5.


----------



## ediedee (17 Jul 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Dominar un par de idiomas dice...
> 
> A ver que para ser camarero no hace falta cualificacion, hace falta que te den la oportunidad y que pilles practica rapido, nada mas y nada menos.
> 
> Para los de lujo, pues mirad... en los mas caros que he podido estar el perfil es el mismo, gente joven, engominada y no pocos latinos.... no veo ningun camarero de 55 años español ni de jefe de sala.



El servicio es acordé al precio y el cliente.


----------



## espada de madera (17 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Igual que hace casi un año no tenía problema alguno para encontrar trabajadores (en menos de una semana llegaban a mis manos más de 200 currículum) ahora ese número ha menguado muchísimo, siguen llegandome suficientes pero se empieza a notar la mengua sobre todo en la la experiencia y cualificación de los trabajadores.
> 
> Esto le va a dar la puntilla a mucho empresario de mierda. Esperemos que entre la inflación y esto se regule el sector y empecemos a tener una hostelería al nivel de nuestra gastronomía.



*Si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta*. ¿O te pensabas que esto sólo va para los empleados? Tienes más de 195 países donde elegir así que ya estas tardando. Allí podrás buscar consumidores y clientes de tu agrado. ¿Sabes idiomas? ¿Hablas alguno con la sufiente fluidez como para montar un negocio?

¿Qué estudios tienes tú? ¿Por qué piensas que eres mejor empresario que los demás? Tu quién cojones te crees que eres para seleccionar tú entre 200 currículums de personal cualificado, muchos de ellos con estudios universitarios y con idiomas para llenar un puto vaso de cerveza y llevarlo a una mesa en el antro que seguro regentas.

Ni en el mejor restaurante de Madrid se requiere cualificación alguna para empezar a trabajar como aprendiz, la experiencia se adquiere con el tiempo.

Pagas 1300 euros (y espero que no sea en Madrid, Baracelona porque entonces ya nos podemos morir) y das lecciones, insultas a los demás conforeros, les llamas payasos y subnormales y les dices que no tienen ni puta idea. Si no te salen las cuentas es problema tuyo, no de los clientes ni de los empleados pues otra cosa que también puedes hacer es cerrar el bar y *metértelo por el culo*, ¡no te jode! Si tanta *cualificacion* dices que tienes, pues haber puesto un negocio más rentable.

A ver si te has pensado que te vamos a tener que agradecer que hayas alquilado un tugurio infecto a precio de palacio y hayas puesto un grifo de cerveza, una tragaperras y una plancha grasienta, requemada y llena de mierda, so payaso.

Pero qué *convenio ni que pollas* en vinagre, subnormal de mierda, ¿acaso hay algún convenio para los empleados a la hora de pagar el alquiler, la gasolina, la factura de la luz o la cesta del supermercado? _Hola buenos días, era para ver el piso, yo es que pago según convenio_. Sí, ¿no? Los que sacáis a relucir el puto convenio de los cojones o sois troles con ánimo de instigar el odio o es que sois subnormales profundos. 'Pago por encima del convenio', métete el bar por el culo, so hijo de perra.

Y qué cojones es eso de empresario de la hostelería ni hostias. Eres *Paco el del bar*, Manolo el del bar o cómo te llames el del bar. ¡Que no se te olvide! ¿Que tienes que lidiar con proveedores, clientes, pedidos, facturas, impuestos y mil quebraderos de cabeza?, pues igual que todo Dios.

Pon otro negocio si este no te va bien, no te jode. O te vas a Londres, Dublin, Amsterdam cómo hemos tenido que hacer nosotros, o te buscas otra cosa, como hemos tenido que hacer nosotros, o te pones a estudiar, como hemos tenido que hacer nosotros, o te jodes y te aguantas como hemos tenido que hacer nosotros, o te vas a casa de tu puta madre a contarle tus penas, como hacen los clientes que han encontrado su número en el pasion después de follársela, so subnormal. A ver qué culpa vamos a tener ahora nosotros de que al cabrón de tu padre le gustara mirar.



*¡Palillero!*
*P A Y A S O*




*.*​


----------



## ediedee (18 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> *Si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta*. ¿O te pensabas que esto sólo va para los empleados? Tienes más de 195 países donde elegir así que ya estas tardando. Allí podrás buscar consumidores y clientes de tu agrado. ¿Sabes idiomas? ¿Hablas alguno con la sufiente fluidez como para montar un negocio?
> 
> ¿Qué estudios tienes tú? ¿Por qué piensas que eres mejor empresario que los demás? Tu quién cojones te crees que eres para seleccionar tú entre 200 currículums de personal cualificado, muchos de ellos con estudios universitarios y con idiomas para llenar un puto vaso de cerveza y llevarlo a una mesa en el antro que seguro regentas.
> 
> ...



Y quien coño te crees que eres tú para venir a juzgarme sin conocerme puto parásito. Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> *Si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta*. ¿O te pensabas que esto sólo va para los empleados? Tienes más de 195 países donde elegir así que ya estas tardando. Allí podrás buscar consumidores y clientes de tu agrado. ¿Sabes idiomas? ¿Hablas alguno con la sufiente fluidez como para montar un negocio?
> 
> ¿Qué estudios tienes tú? ¿Por qué piensas que eres mejor empresario que los demás? Tu quién cojones te crees que eres para seleccionar tú entre 200 currículums de personal cualificado, muchos de ellos con estudios universitarios y con idiomas para llenar un puto vaso de cerveza y llevarlo a una mesa en el antro que seguro regentas.
> 
> ...




Muy buena respuesta, el hilo puede cerrarse ya

.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Dirías que "pesadilla en la cocina" es lo habitual en la hostelería?




Es mucho peor, de verdad , yo he visto en cocinas cosas que ni me atrevo ni contar, no voy nunca a ningún restaurante, como mucho a franquicias , que el producto es 4 y 5 gama y el personal no cualificado solo tiene que abrir bolsas y cerrar microondas, nada más


----------



## AsustaLerdos (18 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Ahhhh, está muy bien 8'18 euros la hora de trabajo, además de en B una parte considerable.
> 
> Cobra la mujer de mi hermana 10;euros la hora por estar limpiando la casa a su puta bola, sin estrés, sin calor y en negro, por supuesto.
> Me dan a mi 15 euros/hora por coger maletas en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt en A.
> ...



En negro, por supuesto, ya pagaremos los pringaos los impuestos para que la atiendan en la sanidad publica tengan educacion los crios y no le falte de na. Tranquilos, seguid así


----------



## Tonimn (18 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Es mucho peor, de verdad , yo he visto en cocinas cosas que ni me atrevo ni contar, no voy nunca a ningún restaurante, como mucho a franquicias , que el producto es 4 y 5 gama y el personal no cualificado solo tiene que abrir bolsas y cerrar microondas, nada más



Pues sí, si alguien quiere más garantías de higiene al menos en lo que es la cocina y los cocineros soy testigo que, tras algunos hospitales privados, donde más se controla la higiene es en sitios de esos que los trabajadores no tocan la comida.
Después en hospitales clínicas en general, restaurantes y hoteles... de categoría-caros suelen tener más inspección y no del todo pero son más o menos fiables.
En los bares y restaurantes que abundan más pues depende de quien esté mandando en la cocina. Pero vamos, cosas como comida podrida y camuflarla bajo el grifo, trabajadores sangrando o estornudando sobre la comida y que ni les digan nada, tirar la carne contra el suelo y pisotearla y echarla a la sartén, salsa entre moho y removerla con la cuchara... Yo me salgo de inmediato de sitios así, avisando a quien esté comiendo y denunciando. Pero la gente no es como yo y vete a saber cuántos casos hay ahora mismo con miles de asalariados metidos en cocinas en temporada de verano a más de 70h semanales a más de 50 grados y en estado precario de salud.


----------



## espada de madera (18 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Es mucho peor, de verdad , yo he visto en cocinas cosas que ni me atrevo ni contar, no voy nunca a ningún restaurante, como mucho a franquicias , que el producto es 4 y 5 gama y el personal no cualificado solo tiene que abrir bolsas y cerrar microondas, nada más





Tonimn dijo:


> Pues sí, si alguien quiere más garantías de higiene al menos en lo que es la cocina y los cocineros soy testigo que tras algunos hospitales privados donde más se controla la higiene es en sitios de esos que los trabajadores no tocan la comida.



También hay bares y restaurantes con un gran ventanal abierto en la cocina para que se vea lo limpia que la tienen. Se trata de una especie de excusatio non petita. Lo que te están diciendo es oye, mira, que nosotros no somos unos guarros.

Y en localidad costera les *cerró* el restuarante *sanidad* y *estaba precintado*. Los del pueblo decían que *cómo la deberían tener* para que se la cerrasen si habían visto barbaridades y nunca se hacía nada.


----------



## Tonimn (18 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> También hay bares y restaurantes con un gran ventanal abierto en la cocina para que se vea lo limpia que la tienen. Se trata de una especie de excusatio non petita. Lo que te están diciendo es oye, mira, que nosotros no somos unos guarros.
> 
> Y en localidad costera les *cerró* el restuarante *sanidad* y *estaba precintado*. Los del pueblo decían que *cómo la deberían tener* para que se la cerrasen si habían visto barbaridades y nunca se hacía nada.



Cocinas de cara al cliente son una garantía.

Y los sitios donde más guarradas ví no duraron nada abiertos. El peor de todos precisamente iba a denunciarlo y me viene la mujer diciéndome que ya lo habían denunciado otros antes. Pasé por delante y precintado. Cómo me alegré.


----------



## ediedee (19 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Es mucho peor, de verdad , yo he visto en cocinas cosas que ni me atrevo ni contar, no voy nunca a ningún restaurante, como mucho a franquicias , que el producto es 4 y 5 gama y el personal no cualificado solo tiene que abrir bolsas y cerrar microondas, nada más



Pues yo he visto más mierda que en el palo de un gallinero también en franquicias del estilo.


----------



## ediedee (19 Jul 2022)

Seré yo cliente o empresario?


----------



## Domm (19 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Bueno claramente se denota de tu comentario que no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> Claramente eres un asiduo del denominado en burbuja, bar Paco y con suerte alguna franquicia.
> 
> ...



Bueno claramente se denota de tu respuesta que no tienes ni puta idea.

Primero, que hoy en día todos los aspirantes a meseros tengan "estudios" solo significa que el mercado laboral no ofrece suficientes puestos de trabajo decente en las áreas e industrias de esa gente. Claro, meseros con estudios universitarios de medicina por si algún comensal se atraganta con el tofu. Muy útil.

Camareras con estudios sobre hotelería (administración de hoteles, gestión de compras y management de personal hotelero, etc). Muy útil para entender a un guiri borracho que sólo habla alemán y no quiere otra cosa más que meterle mano a la camarera senegalesa ilegal que acaban de contratar y no a la catalana gorda con post grado en hotelería.

Lo de los 3 tenedores es un mínimo. Por debajo de eso qué más da que todo el personal sea moro sin papeles okupas incluidos. Por encima lo mínimo que se espera de un camarero es que sin ser un sommelier sepa aconsejar con fundamento algunos vinos con la comida y tenga a bien reírse de los chistes sobre la bolsa de Nueva York que hagan los acaudalados comensales.

Y ahora regresa al pujante negocio de los kebabs de donde has salido


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Jul 2022)

me da igual, casi no salgo a comer fuera. 
Últimamente la comida de fuera me sienta como un tiro


----------



## ediedee (21 Jul 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Bueno claramente se denota de tu respuesta que no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> Primero, que hoy en día todos los aspirantes a meseros tengan "estudios" solo significa que el mercado laboral no ofrece suficientes puestos de trabajo decente en las áreas e industrias de esa gente. Claro, meseros con estudios universitarios de medicina por si algún comensal se atraganta con el tofu. Muy útil.
> 
> ...





Domm dijo:


> Bueno claramente se denota de tu respuesta que no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> Primero, que hoy en día todos los aspirantes a meseros tengan "estudios" solo significa que el mercado laboral no ofrece suficientes puestos de trabajo decente en las áreas e industrias de esa gente. Claro, meseros con estudios universitarios de medicina por si algún comensal se atraganta con el tofu. Muy útil.
> 
> ...



Quieres ir de pedante y ni a eso llegas.

Que mínimo van a ser esos tres tenedores si no significan nada. Los tenedores son servicios, no implican para nada calidad de servicio. Es que se te ven las carencias a la legua.


----------



## Avulense64 (23 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Palillero a lo mejor eres tú. Yo les pago a camareros y cocineros 18100€ al mes.



Eso sí es un sueldazo sí, si quieres te paso mi currículum, 18k al mes... Fuera bromas, si es 1800 al mes está bastante bien.


----------



## Tonimn (23 Jul 2022)

A ver...
En la cocina es siempre a más de 50 grados y de pie y más de 50 horas semanales, la mayoría más de 60h (y suerte si vives cerca que no es lo habitual porque los restaurantes suelen estar en zonas caras y los asalariados vivir en la otra punta) y trabajando fines de semana y festivos pero no recuperas jamás esos días libres.
Un trabajador de L a V tiene al año como 80 días libres más.
En el mejor de los casos que es que te lo paguen... Pagan el SMI + unos 200€-300€.
Eso no lo aguanta casi nadie. Antes la gente soportaba porque el sueldo era alto, pero aun así a los meses tenían que abandonar por no morir. Ahora que ni pagan...
Pero la realidad es que encima es peor que eso con medias jornadas trabajando 50h, contratos de ayudante trabajando de cocinero y cotizando nunca más de 40h, nada de ventilación, toca hacer el trabajo de limpieza también...


----------



## François (23 Jul 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> me da igual, casi no salgo a comer fuera.
> Últimamente la comida de fuera me sienta como un tiro



"La comida de fuera"

Yo tengo un montón de intolerancias entre ellas gluten y lácteos y voy a comer fuera cuando me apetece. Eso sí, siempre menú, lentejas, verduras paella... Si te vas fuera y te pides grasazas y rebozados normal que no te siente bien.


----------



## François (23 Jul 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Dominar un par de idiomas dice...
> 
> A ver que para ser camarero no hace falta cualificacion, hace falta que te den la oportunidad y que pilles practica rapido, nada mas y nada menos.
> 
> Para los de lujo, pues mirad... en los mas caros que he podido estar el perfil es el mismo, gente joven, engominada y no pocos latinos.... no veo ningun camarero de 55 años español ni de jefe de sala.



En las zonas turísticas la mayoría de camareros hablan muy bien varios idiomas. Fliparíais.


----------



## Marvelita (23 Jul 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Eso sí es un sueldazo sí, si quieres te paso mi currículum, 18k al mes... Fuera bromas, si es 1800 al mes está bastante bien.



1800 bruto o netos...

si son netos les pagas como a un ingeniero, lo cual es otra mierda pero es lo que hay. Si son brutos eres un hdp y lo sabes.



> Eso no lo aguanta casi nadie.



todos estos lo aguantan (ironia modo on)








Bueno, en realidad estos dicen esto: que trabajar sin sueldo es un privilegio









Los chefs Michelin defienden tener becarios sin cobrar: “Para ellos es un privilegio”


Los gurús de la gastronomía cierran filas tras los testimonios de explotación de algunos exaprendices. Aseguran que en sus cocinas no hay abusos y equiparan la estancia a un máster




www.excelenciasgourmet.com


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> *Si no te gusta ahí tienes la puerta*. ¿O te pensabas que esto sólo va para los empleados? Tienes más de 195 países donde elegir así que ya estas tardando. Allí podrás buscar consumidores y clientes de tu agrado. ¿Sabes idiomas? ¿Hablas alguno con la sufiente fluidez como para montar un negocio?
> 
> ¿Qué estudios tienes tú? ¿Por qué piensas que eres mejor empresario que los demás? Tu quién cojones te crees que eres para seleccionar tú entre 200 currículums de personal cualificado, muchos de ellos con estudios universitarios y con idiomas para llenar un puto vaso de cerveza y llevarlo a una mesa en el antro que seguro regentas.
> 
> ...



Que brutal


----------



## Tonimn (23 Jul 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> todos estos lo aguantan (ironia modo on)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni uno de esos lo verás jamás reivindicando nada, son empresarios.
¿Dónde están los asalariados? el 99% echando pestes.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ni uno de esos lo verás jamás reivindicando nada, son empresarios.
> ¿Dónde están los asalariados? el 99% echando pestes.



España es un puto infierno


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (23 Jul 2022)

Trabajar en Gitania es de ser muy sunnormal.


----------



## Bimb0 (24 Jul 2022)

Pues que mejoren condiciones y sueldos.


----------



## ediedee (25 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ni uno de esos lo verás jamás reivindicando nada, son empresarios.
> ¿Dónde están los asalariados? el 99% echando pestes.



Subijana y Ruscadella dan buenos contratos y buenas condiciones y Martín si bien es cierto que tiene becarios no haces más de 40h.


----------



## ediedee (25 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues que mejoren condiciones y sueldos.



Hasta que no se caiga como un 30% del sector esto va a seguir igual. Es más como pase algo y arrastre a la parte buena lo único que acabará quedando serán franquicias de mala muerte y bares paco.


----------



## Tonimn (25 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hasta que no se caiga como un 30% del sector esto va a seguir igual.



Llevamos décadas con lo mismo de que mejoren condiciones o cierran pero siempre acaban imporrando cientos de miles de nuevos esquiroles.


----------



## naburiano (25 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Igual que hace casi un año no tenía problema alguno para encontrar trabajadores (en menos de una semana llegaban a mis manos más de 200 currículum) ahora ese número ha menguado muchísimo, siguen llegandome suficientes pero se empieza a notar la mengua sobre todo en la la experiencia y cualificación de los trabajadores.
> 
> Esto le va a dar la puntilla a mucho empresario de mierda. Esperemos que entre la inflación y esto se regule el sector y empecemos a tener una hostelería al nivel de nuestra gastronomía.



Contratame, no tengo experiencia, pero estoy muy capacitado, siempre causó una excelente impresión en público.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> A ver...
> En la cocina es siempre a más de 50 grados y de pie y más de 50 horas semanales, la mayoría más de 60h (y suerte si vives cerca que no es lo habitual porque los restaurantes suelen estar en zonas caras y los asalariados vivir en la otra punta) y trabajando fines de semana y festivos pero no recuperas jamás esos días libres.
> Un trabajador de L a V tiene al año como 80 días libres más.
> En el mejor de los casos que es que te lo paguen... Pagan el SMI + unos 200€-300€.
> ...



También es que antes los jovenes (españoles caucásicos) trabajaban en masa en esos trabajos porque con 3 meses de verano te daba vivir de estudiante un año o incluso comprarte un coche. Eso sin contar que si curraban en zonas de playa tenían algun que otro dia de fiesta y pendoleo
Ahora eso ya ni da para aguantar un año ni para el aliciente del coche ( antes un coche era = chochitos, libertad, fiestuqui, quemar gasolina como si no hubiera un mañana)


----------



## Tonimn (26 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> También es que antes los jovenes (españoles caucásicos) trabajaban en masa en esos trabajos porque con 3 meses de verano te daba vivir de estudiante un año o incluso comprarte un coche. Eso sin contar que si curraban en zonas de playa tenían algun que otro dia de fiesta y pendoleo
> Ahora eso ya ni da para aguantar un año ni para el aliciente del coche ( antes un coche era = chochitos, libertad, fiestuqui, quemar gasolina como si no hubiera un mañana)



Los trabajadores españoles se quejaban de los jóvenes que aceptábamos peores condiciones que ellos....
Y luego los ecuatorianos aceptaron sueldos muy por debajo de la mitad de lo que los jóvenes españoles aceptábamos.


----------



## ediedee (27 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> También es que antes los jovenes (españoles caucásicos) trabajaban en masa en esos trabajos porque con 3 meses de verano te daba vivir de estudiante un año o incluso comprarte un coche. Eso sin contar que si curraban en zonas de playa tenían algun que otro dia de fiesta y pendoleo
> Ahora eso ya ni da para aguantar un año ni para el aliciente del coche ( antes un coche era = chochitos, libertad, fiestuqui, quemar gasolina como si no hubiera un mañana)



Que jóvenes caucásicos si los español somos por definición racial unos mil-leches.


----------



## ediedee (27 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Los trabajadores españoles se quejaban de los jóvenes que aceptábamos peores condiciones que ellos....
> Y luego los ecuatorianos aceptaron sueldos muy por debajo de la mitad de lo que los jóvenes españoles aceptábamos.



Ecuatorianos por decir una nacionalidad, no?

Porque ya te digo yo que cuando la necesidad aprieta eso lo hacen todos independientemente del origen.


----------



## Tonimn (27 Jul 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Ecuatorianos por decir una nacionalidad, no?
> 
> Porque ya te digo yo que cuando la necesidad aprieta eso lo hacen todos independientemente del origen.



Yo hablo como testigo de papeles ofreciendo masivamente ecuatorianos y de la realidad de 2000 2001con medio Ecuador llegando y prensa y medios ecuatorianos animando a emigrar a España


----------



## Albertojosua (27 Jul 2022)

François dijo:


> En las zonas turísticas la mayoría de camareros hablan muy bien varios idiomas. Fliparíais.



Hombre, un camarero hablar muy bien varios idiomas... Es difícil hablar bien tu idioma materno.
Que sepan 10 frases de alemán ,inglés, francés e italiano.

No se a que camareros conoces tú. Los que yo conozco, dicen habemos y vemos venio.


----------



## François (27 Jul 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Hombre, un camarero hablar muy bien varios idiomas... Es difícil hablar bien tu idioma materno.
> Que sepan 10 frases de alemán ,inglés, francés e italiano.
> 
> No se a que camareros conoces tú. Los que yo conozco, dicen habemos y vemos venio.



Me refiero a camareros de la zona del puerto en Barcelona, por la zona francesa de los Pirineos... Hablan bien inglés, francés y español la mayoría.


----------

